# Wooden bar rail installation



## Deblynn (Mar 12, 2014)

I am having a hard time finding someone at the building material store whi knows how to install the bar rail they sell. I thought there was only one kind. This particular one has complex angles and I am confused on how to install. Can anyone help me?







I thought that the bottom of the picture is on the top. I tried calling the company but they don't even know.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

You need to add brackets for support. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Deblynn said:


> I am having a hard time finding someone at the building material store whi knows how to install the bar rail they sell. I thought there was only one kind. This particular one has complex angles and I am confused on how to install. Can anyone help me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

In that image you posted the bottom is the top. They can be installed with double edged tops, with countersunk screws from the underneath.

















 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

His image and yours, look different to me. :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mdntrdr said:


> His image and yours, look different to me. :smile:


It is different. The cuts set more angle. The second cut sits against a flat edge. Many fabricated rails are done with more angle, and I don't find them necessarily more comfortable to sit at and lean on. I prefer to do a single rabbet as below.
















 








.


----------



## Deblynn (Mar 12, 2014)

If I had the one that was shown in the diagram with the 2 right angles I wouldn't have a hard time. That one is straight forward, easy to install. Unfortunately I can't find that one in the building stores. Still need more advice as these rails are not cheap.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*You got my advice...*



Deblynn said:


> Still need more advice as these rails are not cheap.



I recently installed the same moulding as you have pictured, and made angled brackets to add support. :smile:


----------



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

I have been trying to post a picture but it won't upload. So I will try to explain how I did my first bar . Your picture is indeed reversed. The angle sets on the top of the bar. I then screwed up from underneath . Be careful cutting the angles as the molding (arm rest) has to be on the plane that it will be on the bar. In my case I needed 3 1/2 " piece of scrap to support it for cutting.Put the scrap in the angle cut and it holds the molding.


Hope this answers your question and does not totally confuse you.


----------



## Fred LeBail (May 7, 2013)

Hopefully here is the pic that I couldn't upload last week .


----------



## Deblynn (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes , Great bar rail. I will add brackets for support. thanks Scotty D and Fred. Will post a picture when I am done.


----------



## slong (Aug 6, 2016)

cabinetman said:


> It is different. The cuts set more angle. The second cut sits against a flat edge. Many fabricated rails are done with more angle, and I don't find them necessarily more comfortable to sit at and lean on. I prefer to do a single rabbet as below.
> 
> View attachment 90778
> 
> ...


Hi There, I need about 23 feet of a rail like this, do you make them? If so, would you be willing to ship and sell it to me? If not, where else could I get a reasonably prices system? Thanks Steve bobdoads (at) g mail . com


----------

